# Feeding Feeders



## ilovecornsnakes (Apr 4, 2008)

I've looked through a few days of the feeder section but can't find any clear answer.

I've bought some 3rd locusts and mini meal worms (already got dubia roaches going fine) and found the setups easy enough, but i'm not sure on what food to give them.
currently mealies are in their bran they came in with oats, apple (they've demolished it), strawberry, carrot and a little cabbage.
the locusts have a bit of grass, dandilion, strawberry, carrot and cabbage.
Everything was washed first - the grass and dandilion were from my garden away from where mum uses 'feed and weed' stuff on the lawn.

Its what we have in the house at the moment but i'm willing to go to the shop if i'm missing something.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

No need to go shops I feed all mine the same food I feed my lizards, plenty of greens, I don't feed too much lettuce as it mainly water and not much nutritional value.


----------



## ilovecornsnakes (Apr 4, 2008)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> No need to go shops I feed all mine the same food I feed my lizards, plenty of greens, I don't feed too much lettuce as it mainly water and not much nutritional value.


Thing is i don't have any lizards that eat greens so i don't know which to feed the bugs. i had heard about lettuce from browsing other threads though.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

What have you got???


----------



## ilovecornsnakes (Apr 4, 2008)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> What have you got???


Got a corn snake (and a cat) but i'm getting a leopard gecko (Mal on here is holding a super snow hatchling for me, super cute); that's what the locusts, mealies and cockroaches are for, i'm trying to get everything right before hand.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

I'm no geko expert but grated carrot, apple, 

If you DO feed fruit, make sure it's nothing with high acid. Pineapples, oranges, and any other citrus should be avoided. and they can over dose on Vitamin C, so fruit containing high percentages should be avoided, (E.I. Strawberries, Oranges, etc.).

A safe bet is bananas and apples.


----------



## ilovecornsnakes (Apr 4, 2008)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> I'm no geko expert but grated carrot, apple,
> 
> If you DO feed fruit, make sure it's nothing with high acid. Pineapples, oranges, and any other citrus should be avoided. and they can over dose on Vitamin C, so fruit containing high percentages should be avoided, (E.I. Strawberries, Oranges, etc.).
> 
> A safe bet is bananas and apples.


I'll pull the strawberries then, and avoid gutloading orange (the roaches love it though). Apples are no problem, i'm in a phase where i eat them like no ones business so we have a constant supply.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

I'm the same but have to a special veg shop as I can't stand the bliming things:lol2:

Someone with better geko experience will be able to give better advice though


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Feed the roaches either roach chow or you can feed them veg an fruit like carrot, potato, spring greens and oranges

Feed the mealworms potato, carrot and they will also eat fish food flakes

Feed the locusts spring greens, rocket, dandelions (throughly washed), watercress, lettuce. Any greenry really

Hope this helps


----------



## ilovecornsnakes (Apr 4, 2008)

Beardy Boy97 said:


> Feed the roaches either roach chow or you can feed them veg an fruit like carrot, potato, spring greens and oranges
> 
> Feed the mealworms potato, carrot and they will also eat fish food flakes
> 
> ...


I prefer to know what i'm putting into my future gecko's food so i'm steering clear of roach chow in favour for fresh foods. I've got chunks of carrot in my (20litre personal) fridge so i'll raid the salad ingredients in the kitchen for the other bits. 
Thanks.


----------



## ilovecornsnakes (Apr 4, 2008)

Another 'problem'; How fo you clean out mealies (specifically small ones) from the dead, poo, bran and shed skins?

I just don't want to sit picking individual worms out of the bran and dust if don't have to.


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Put it all through a sieve


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> I'm no geko expert but grated carrot, apple,
> 
> If you DO feed fruit, make sure it's nothing with high acid. Pineapples, oranges, and any other citrus should be avoided. and they can over dose on Vitamin C, so fruit containing high percentages should be avoided, (E.I. Strawberries, Oranges, etc.).
> 
> A safe bet is bananas and apples.


If you are saying to feed leopard geckos grated carrot,apple then you are wrong as leopard geckos do not eat fruit or vegies as they are insectivores


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Mcadam1222 said:


> If you are saying to feed leopard geckos grated carrot,apple then you are wrong as leopard geckos do not eat fruit or vegies as they are insectivores


No mate it's what to gut load with


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> No mate it's what to gut load with


oh sorry man thought you were talking about the leo,my mistake :lol2:


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

ilovecornsnakes said:


> I prefer to know what i'm putting into my future gecko's food so i'm steering clear of roach chow in favour for fresh foods. I've got chunks of carrot in my (20litre personal) fridge so i'll raid the salad ingredients in the kitchen for the other bits.
> Thanks.


Fresh food is good but they like food on offer all day so dry food is good to use aswell. I make my own (and sell it) but its easy to make up so you know whats in it. Just add bran, fish flake, bee polen and calcium and multi vitamin with some grains added to start and your colony will grow much faster trust me i have over 200,000 roaches and produce about 30-50,000 a month.

Good luck with your colony


----------



## ilovecornsnakes (Apr 4, 2008)

ExoticInsectsUK said:


> Fresh food is good but they like food on offer all day so dry food is good to use aswell. I make my own (and sell it) but its easy to make up so you know whats in it. Just add bran, fish flake, bee polen and calcium and multi vitamin with some grains added to start and your colony will grow much faster trust me i have over 200,000 roaches and produce about 30-50,000 a month.
> 
> Good luck with your colony


Is that good for all three or just roaches?
I don't want them getting out of proportion, i'm only breeding roaches (and silkworms but they're mulberry only) for my leo and a friends beardie then keeping a small number of locusts and mealies for variety but i guess it'll be a while before i need to worry about that.


----------



## ilovecornsnakes (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for the help.
i couldn't find bran so my mealies (and roaches) are munching oats, bird seed (minus sunflowers and peanut) and flake fish food with a little of the geckos supplements and crushed bee pollen tablets (all i could find) as *ExoticInsectsUK *suggested as well as banana, apple, carrot and (the roaches) a bit of orange.

Locusts are supplied with rocket salad.


----------

